# Chinese food in Germany



## wonder

what do people think about the Chinese food in Germany compared with American Chinese restaurant? 

I remembered every time when I have the Chinese food in Germany is always not as good as the Chinese food in US. I am wondering if it is because of the cultural differences, which make the Chinese food in Germany so different ? (Bad)
As I saw so many friends opening buffet, sushi and different types of restaurants in US, I want to give a try to implement american style of Chinese food to Germany. However, I need some suggestions about the location? the taste? the cultural differences? the expected price range? ....(just give me whatever you could comments, I will take it.  

Thank you so much.


----------



## Bevdeforges

I think you will find that the "Chinese" food in most countries (actually, in the various regions of the US, too) is adapted to local tastes. The "Chinese" you find on the East Coast in the US is very different from what you get in Chicago or on the West Coast. The same is true of "Chinese" food in France vs. that in Germany.

It seems to depend on the region in China that the local Chinese population is from, as well as various accommodations to local tastes and habits. In southern Germany, where I was living, people just don't seem to like garlic, so most Chinese restaurants either toned way down on the garlic or even eliminated it altogether. Here in France, many Chinese restaurants are buffet style, often with a "cook it before your eyes" wok (similar to what I've seen in the UK as "Mongolian barbecue"). 

The French also have ways of eating eggrolls that I never saw back in the US (i.e. wrapped in a lettuce leaf and dipped in rice vinegar). They also use a different sort of eggroll wrapper.

Basically, you need to research your local market - are there lots of American expats? Is there a reasonable Chinese community in the area? (For customers or for providing imported products for you to use in cooking.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## snowdog

wonder said:


> what do people think about the Chinese food in Germany compared with American Chinese restaurant?
> 
> I remembered every time when I have the Chinese food in Germany is always not as good as the Chinese food in US. I am wondering if it is because of the cultural differences, which make the Chinese food in Germany so different ? (Bad)
> As I saw so many friends opening buffet, sushi and different types of restaurants in US, I want to give a try to implement american style of Chinese food to Germany. However, I need some suggestions about the location? the taste? the cultural differences? the expected price range? ....(just give me whatever you could comments, I will take it.
> 
> Thank you so much.


It depends on local tastes and where in China the restaurant owners came from. That said there are some excellent Chinese restaurants in Southern Germany, Austria and Switzerland. Actually some of them would be very much at home in Xian, Beijing or Shanghai with a good following.

Remember you are eating Americanized food in the US.

Now here in Austria, Slovakia, Hungary and the Czech republic there are some excellent Chines grocery stores. Pricing on some items is obscene, however you can get pretty much what you need to make anything you want.


----------



## wonder

hah,yeah yeah, I knew I knew, that is Americanize chinese food. 
Well, but i am talking about neither general sauce chicken, Kongpao chicken nor buffet. 
I am talking a place for Chinese to eat and reminds them of the home taste in Germany. In United States, as a Chinese, i could find at least a restaurant that tasted like my food in my hometown. However, I couldn't find one in Germany or France. I think the best restaurant I had so far in Europe is in UK.


----------



## Bevdeforges

If you're attempting to appeal to genuine "home town" tastes, you'll need to find an area in Germany with a significant enough concentration of Chinese from roughly the same region, I guess. You may want to look at Berlin or other cities in the old East Germany, as I understand there were many Chinese immigrants in East Germany before the Wall came down. If they're still around, they (and their families) might appreciate a genuine taste of back home.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ALKB

Bevdeforges said:


> If you're attempting to appeal to genuine "home town" tastes, you'll need to find an area in Germany with a significant enough concentration of Chinese from roughly the same region, I guess. You may want to look at Berlin or other cities in the old East Germany, as I understand there were many Chinese immigrants in East Germany before the Wall came down. If they're still around, they (and their families) might appreciate a genuine taste of back home.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Most foreign workers in the GDR were from Vietnam, actually.

My cousin´s wife is from Taiwan and she has found two or three restaurants that she finds acceptable here in Berlin. Those restaurants tend to be small take aways rather than full blown restaurants.


----------



## RaisingExpats

If you are in Munich, there is a fantastic Dim Sum restaurant near Michaelibad called Jade. (Google it) Unfortunately, because I'm new here, I can't post the URL, but as soon as the administrators lift that on me, I will. I think like in any city, you just have to know where to go to find good food, and the best way to do that is to get recommendations. All my Asian friends cannot speak highly enough of this restaurant. It is totally delicious. Let me know if you want more recommendations.


----------



## Steve Marceau

I think the restaurant is located in what country it is not the main factor determining quality.If you have the delicious Chinese food, reasonable prices, is no longer a problem.


----------



## lols123

I am from Hong Kong myself and have only found one place in Munich that offers authentic Chinese cuisine. The rest is more or less Germanized Chinese food. It's not the best but it satisfies my cravings.


----------



## songdae

We could really use an *authentic* Chinese restaurant in Berlin. I think the audience would be right, too. Maybe include some ideas that Traditional Chinese Medicine has on nutrition, I think that could really be successful.

Right now, Chinese food in Berlin is seen as either a fast food option ("Noodle Box") or part of "Modern Asian Cuisine", which actually goes more in the direction of Vietnamese food.

I don't know much about Chinese cuisine in the US, hope this helps anyway


----------

